# Team Santa: NF bros before ho ho hos



## Haruka Katana (Nov 30, 2018)

@Aphrodite
@Sixth Ranger
@The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™
@redrum
@GoldenHeart
@Chloe
@Arcuya
@Atlas
@Haruka Katana
@Juan
@MShadows
@poutanko
@Mr. Waffles (old)
@Indra







*Spoiler*: _To Team Christmas Gifts_ 





_The most precious gift

Given long ago

Wasn't wrapped in paper

Or tied with a bow

Just simple love

Not tied to a box

Don't forget what's important

No matter the cost_





*Spoiler*: _To Team Christmas Tree_ 





The star shine bright, surrounded by *lights*

*Santas* come by, *snow*flakes outside

*Gifts* laid under, everyone gathers

The place full of glee, that is at the *christmas tree*






*Spoiler*: _To Team Christmas Lights_ 





_Lights, bright light flashing lights Christmas light_

_One by one each bulb illuminates the dark lonely night_

_Children will be filled with joy when the radiant glow is in their sight_

_Just like the hope in ones heart that burn bright_





*Spoiler*: _To Team Snow_ 




_From the sky, pure and white snow is falling_

_Delicate they are, most break upon landing_

_Fourteen snowflakes managed to gather around the bushes_

_Unique they are, like they're celebrating Christmas_











There is no need for a team leader.
In this thread you can complete your team tasks, have general convos and receive your gifts. Be friendly.
OP can be edited of you wish (new banner, etc.)
Mods you can tag if needing some help here regarding the event: @ane @Bontakun @Rinoa @Majin Lu @White Wolf 
if there is another matter to care of here, call any mod online.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Aphrodite
@Sixth Ranger
@The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™
@redrum
@GoldenHeart
@Chloe
@Arcuya


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Atlas
@Haruka Katana
@Juan
@MShadows
@poutanko
@Mr. Waffles (old)
@Indra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 30, 2018)

hey team santa chads


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 30, 2018)

way ahead of u @Majin Lu im already wearing a christmas ava


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

Already had a christmas avi since last week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

Team theme 
Mariah Carey plebs ain't got nothing on this.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> Already had a christmas avi since last week


Before November was over


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

i take it this is christmas enough


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Before November was over


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

Like 4 opposite team dudes lurking on this thread 
Fucking spies.


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

@Avalon


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

oh, i'm supposed to tag @Majin Lu that i've changed it

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 30, 2018)

@Avalon is like a google spider bot for nf, he doesnt have a choice spying in here


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

should we like, make a group pm or something


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 30, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> @Avalon is like a google spider bot for nf, he doesnt have a choice spying in here



Nothing wrong with spying on your enemies.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 30, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> should we like, make a group pm or something



Ill find my way in there also.


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

why are so many of the tasks poems


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 30, 2018)

accessible for people without any discernable skillset because they're open to intepretation enough you cant call them bad

poor zatch, he's missing out


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> accessible for people without any discernable skillset because they're open to intepretation enough you cant call them bad
> 
> poor zatch, he's missing out


tru

plus no one cares about it enough that they'll check for plagiarism


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

anyway hopefully someone on this team's into that shit


----------



## Chloe (Nov 30, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> Team theme
> Mariah Carey plebs ain't got nothing on this.


absolutely not

queen mariah or defrosted bublé only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

Chloe said:


> absolutely not
> 
> queen mariah or defrosted bublé only


I don't negotiate with terrorists


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

Bublé isn't that bad tho


----------



## Chloe (Nov 30, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> I don't negotiate with terrorists


good thing i don’t care


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> Team theme
> Mariah Carey plebs ain't got nothing on this.


Also, like
literally every Bad Religion christmas album song


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2018)

Chloe said:


> absolutely not
> 
> queen mariah or defrosted bublé only


mariah best xmas song no contest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Nov 30, 2018)

Changed my ava @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu Changed Ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 30, 2018)

Can I join?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 30, 2018)

*Individual Tasks*

❆ Change your avatar (Christmas themed)
Any time from now until the end of the event. Tag majin when you change it (in the team thread).


❆ Secret Santa
Give gifts to your randomly assigned Buddy without revealing your identity!

Remaining anonymous is as simple as creating one thread and leaving gifts and messages in  and it will be moved to a public area by elves. Make sure to TAG YOUR BUDDY in the message!

*Important:* Entries and Misc is a section where only you can see your thread aside from mods. So in that one thread you will create for this event you will post your rep messages and gifts for your Buddy and a mod will deliver all them instead of you. We ask you tag your Buddy there so it is easier to track him/her. He/she isn't going to get a not a notification.


❆ Until December 6, 8:00AM UTC:
Send a nice Christmas themed video to your Buddy


❆ Until December 11, 8:00AM UTC:
Make a 175 x 250 avatar for your Buddy


❆ Until December 16, 8:00AM UTC:
Write a poem to your Buddy


❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.


❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC:
Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa (in this thread) . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity!


❆ Until December 24, 8:00AM UTC:
Draw something nice for your Buddy.
You can sign it because it will only be delivered during Christmas.


*Team Tasks*


❆ Choose your team motto and a Christmas themed song.
Deadline: December 11, 8:00AM UTC


❆ Write 4 poems as a gift to the other 4 teams
Deadline: December 24, 8:00AM UTC

Each poem must have as theme the name of the team that will receive it.
*Advice: *Try to divide your team in 4 groups so each group can work on a poem.


*All Tasks Completed*


*2 boxes: *Secret Santa completed no elaborate tasks (avatar and drawing)
*3 boxes: *Secret Santa completed at least one elaborate task
*4 boxes: *Secret Santa completed both elaborate tasks

*Important: *The Guessing Task doesn't count as part of the all tasks completed​


----------



## Sumu (Nov 30, 2018)

Chloe said:


> *Individual Tasks*
> 
> ❆ Change your avatar (Christmas themed)
> Any time from now until the end of the event. Tag me when you change it (in your team thread).
> ...



I noticed you don’t have a Christmas themed ava yet


----------



## Chloe (Nov 30, 2018)

nah i was gonna go with smth completely new

even i’m not so bad as to use the same avatar for two events


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 30, 2018)

This buddy


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 1, 2018)

I need another new ava.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 1, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I need another new ava.


you and me both buddy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2018)

MO said:


> Can I join?


too late to join now, son


----------



## poutanko (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu I've changed my set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu changed my avatar

ty gin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu  changed my avatar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gin (Dec 1, 2018)

this group isn't very active


----------



## Sumu (Dec 1, 2018)

Any ideas for our motto and theme song?


----------



## Sumu (Dec 1, 2018)

@Aphrodite 
@Haruka Katana 
@Juan 
@MShadows
@Indra 

You guys should change your avas into something more jolly


----------



## Sumu (Dec 1, 2018)

How’s this for the motto?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Dec 1, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> @Aphrodite
> @Haruka Katana
> @Juan
> @MShadows
> ...


Looking for the right avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2018)

@Aphrodite 

Tagging again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 1, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> @Aphrodite
> 
> Tagging again.



Thank you Rin and love the avatar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2018)

Indra said:


> Looking for the right avatar


yo linda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> @Aphrodite
> @Haruka Katana
> @Juan
> @MShadows
> ...


thanks for the reminder, the deadline is 26 december so we have lots of time to change 

Anyway like Linda we're looking for the right avatar.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Thank you Rin and love the avatar.


np  

ofc you love  thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 1, 2018)

Well changed my avatar sorry for being late. @Majin Lu and @Rinoa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu ugh, didn't read the tasks til now but i changed my ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> mariah best xmas song no contest



i support this

i like mariah carey and just too lazy to look for something else


----------



## Sumu (Dec 1, 2018)

This could be our song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

Santa asked me to deliver this and also let this message:

"@redrum
This is the best x-mas video and movie out there, you should honestly watch it :  "


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu I am done dressing up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

[USERGROUP=524]@Team Santa[/USERGROUP]

Hi! If it is the first time you are here, just know we are in your team thread! Welcome! 

*Read yours tasks here:* 

*Q & A*

*Q: Do I need to keep the same avatar until the end of this events?*
A: You don't. You can change it anytime you wish to. It is just you will get the daily avatar prize for the days you did wear a Christmas themed avatar.

*Q: How will I deliver my gifts and reps to my Buddy?*
A: You will create one thread in this section: 
It is a secret section where only you and the mods can see your thread, so don't worry about tagging your Buddy there that he/she will not get a notification.

You can let a rep message (with or without a clue of who you are) in that thread and after 2 day, you can let another rep message until you reach 10 given reps. Tag @Santa's Elf too because he is the one delivering the reps.

About the gifts, you can ask someone to make an avatar in your place, but the drawing and poem tasks must be done by you.

*Q: Santa's Elf delivered the rep one day after I requested the rep message. When will I can send another rep message again?*
A: Don't worry if it was delivered a little late. What does matter is the moment you posted the message in your event thread requesting it to be delivered. You will can post another rep deliver request 2 days after that.

*Q: Do I have to wear the avatar I received as a gift?*
A: If you don't feel like it, you don't have to. Wearing it isn't required but appreciated.

*Q: My Buddy has his/her profile closed, so it isn't easy to stalk him/her and know what he/she likes.*
A: Try to use the search function to find his/her posts: 
Write his/her name in "Posted by Member:" and make sure the option "Search in Forums:" is set for _All Forums_.

*Q: What does "The Guessing Task doesn't count here." mean?*
A: That means it doesn't matter if you guessed your Secret Santa wrong, if you did all the other tasks, you still will get the boxes.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 2, 2018)

*My team motto suggestions*
Team Santa: Invading your chimneys once a year 
Team Santa: Be naughty and save us the trip 
Team Santa: NF bros before Ho ho hos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 2, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Team Santa: NF bros before Ho ho hos


i like this


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 2, 2018)

the first one sounds quite rapey


----------



## Sumu (Dec 2, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> *My team motto suggestions*
> Team Santa: Invading your chimneys once a year
> Team Santa: Be naughty and save us the trip
> Team Santa: NF bros before Ho ho hos



I like the 2nd and 3rd one


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@MShadows delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@Aphrodite delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ delivery from Santa:


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Team Santa: Be naughty and save us the trip



i like this one

laziness motto

but...



> Team Santa: NF bros before Ho ho hos



this is just catchy

yea, this one stands out most


----------



## Gin (Dec 2, 2018)

yeah are we decided on the ho ho ho one

it's clearly the best


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 2, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Aphrodite delivery from Santa



I didnt even get this tag but very cute.


----------



## Sumu (Dec 3, 2018)

So do we all agree on “NF Bros before Ho Ho Hos” as the motto?

We also need a theme song



Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ 

delivery from Santa!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 3, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> So do we all agree on “NF Bro before Ho Ho Hos” as the motto?
> 
> We also need a theme song
> 
> ...


I'd go for Queen 

Throwing a few more theme songs here
lol I like Sia


----------



## Sumu (Dec 4, 2018)

@Aphrodite
@Atlas
@Arcuya
@Chloe
@redrum
@The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™
@Haruka Katana
@Mr. Waffles (old)
@poutanko
@Juan
@MShadows
@Indra
@GoldenHeart

So "NF Bros before Ho Ho Hos" will be our motto

Can we vote on any of these songs for our theme song?


Does anyone want to take on a poem or two? I can do one myself.

@Majin Lu I guess we need a banner? I can try and make one if no one wants to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Dec 4, 2018)

ho ho hos is def the one i like best and seems to be p popular in general, i think we can go with that

mariah or bust for the song tbh


----------



## Gin (Dec 4, 2018)

and i'd be up for making the banner if we need one, didn't know that was part of the deal


----------



## Sumu (Dec 4, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> ho ho hos is def the one i like best and seems to be p popular in general, i think we can go with that
> 
> mariah or bust for the song tbh



Which Mariah song? "Santa Claus is coming to town"? "All I want for Christmas is you"? "Christmas(Baby please come home)"?


----------



## Chloe (Dec 4, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> mariah or bust for the song tbh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2018)

@Indra pick a song


----------



## Indra (Dec 4, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Indra pick a song


My pick


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 4, 2018)

I’m fine with whatever.


----------



## poutanko (Dec 4, 2018)

I like motto #1 and 3. For song same as Chloe and Indra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 4, 2018)

@Chloe delivery from Santa:


_"i think this can be considered a christmas song because the pope is in it, and it is sacred! i hope you enjoy. i think this is a very captivating and moving performance. please watch the full thing! when i first listened to this i was entranced by the music. i hope you can enjoy this performance as much as i did when i first listened to it. that is my gift to you._

_here is another more explicit christmas piece"_


----------



## Gin (Dec 4, 2018)

did a quick-ish team banner

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> did a quick-ish team banner


Niiiiice  Its so pretty  

I guess I'll go for the Mariah Carey song too. Damn we settled everything


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2018)

I think Mariah Carey- All I Want For Christmas Is You is the winner


----------



## poutanko (Dec 5, 2018)

Happy birthday to Haruka Katana


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Happy birthday to Haruka Katana


Aw thanks poutanko


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

We have settle on our team Motto which is
*Team Santa: NF bros before ho ho hos*

and our theme song is this:

And then our banner


The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> did a quick-ish team banner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Does anyone want to take on a poem or two? I can do one myself.


I'll take one poem for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'll take one poem for the time being.





I’ll do one for team lights


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday btw @Haruka Katana


----------



## Gin (Dec 5, 2018)

hbd haruka 

also good job guys, looks like we're decided on everything


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2018)

Don’t forget your individual tasks guys


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> I’ll do one for team lights


Okay 

I'll do one for Team snowflake

I mean snow Kappa



Sixth Ranger said:


> Happy Birthday btw @Haruka Katana





The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> hbd haruka
> 
> also good job guys, looks like we're decided on everything


Thanks guys


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

Done with the poem btw, I'm not sure how long its gonna be, I usually go with 4 sentences,
 anyone is free to add in/alter stuff if you want 

From the sky, pure and white snow is falling,
Delicate they are, most break upon landing,
Fourteen snowflakes managed to gather around the bushes,
Unique they are, like they're celebrating Christmas​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> We have settle on our team Motto which is
> *Team Santa: NF bros before ho ho hos*
> ...


Do you wish to have the OP?


----------



## Indra (Dec 5, 2018)

Do we still need more poems?


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2018)

Indra said:


> Do we still need more poems?



Yes actually, either for team Christmas tree or team Gifts. 

I’m still working on mine for team Christmas lights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Do you wish to have the OP?


sure why not 


Indra said:


> Do we still need more poems?


wanna work on one poem? we have 2 poems left but you can take your time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Dec 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> wanna work on one poem? we have 2 poems left but you can take your time





Sixth Ranger said:


> Yes actually, either for team Christmas tree or team Gifts.
> 
> I’m still working on mine for team Christmas lights.


Yeah I'll do one by Saturday. Is there a specific theme to them or just Christmas in general?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2018)

Indra said:


> Yeah I'll do one by Saturday. Is there a specific theme to them or just Christmas in general?


Good good. I'm not sure, @Majin Lu may know.

But would be nice to have a poem made related to them methinks.


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2018)

Tfw you haven’t gotten anything from your secret santa


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 5, 2018)

Indra said:


> Yeah I'll do one by Saturday. Is there a specific theme to them or just Christmas in general?


Poems to other team must have their themes. If the poem is to Team Gifts, theme must be gifts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 5, 2018)

same, but i reckon most people have forgotten when the time limit was for the vid


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 5, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> same, but i reckon most people have forgotten when the time limit was for the vid


December 6, 8am UTC.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 6, 2018)

@Majin Lu may i know when I'll get to edit OP?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 6, 2018)

I dont get alerts for this thread at all.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Majin Lu may i know when I'll get to edit OP?


Im going to ask again. I don't have that power.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

[USERGROUP=524]@Team Santa[/USERGROUP] 

You still can send your video until 24 hours from now on. Half the prize because the deadline for that task was more than 12 hours ago.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 6, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> [USERGROUP=524]@Team Santa[/USERGROUP]
> 
> You still can send your video until 24 hours from now on. Half the prize because the deadline for that task was more than 12 hours ago.


Didn’t we only need to send one.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 6, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Im going to ask again. I don't have that power.


aw yeh, thanks Majin, I'll edit the OP later tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Didn’t we only need to send one.


Yep. It is for the users still didn't send the video.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 6, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Yep. It is for the users still didn't send the video.



Ok


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 6, 2018)

My secret santa is dead


----------



## Ignition (Dec 6, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> My secret santa is dead



Here, a present from me:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 6, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Here, a present from me:


well thats better than nothing


----------



## Ignition (Dec 6, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> well thats better than nothing



Aw I expected catstab.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 6, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Aw I expected catstab.


oh you wanted one? Okay


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

@Juan delivery from Santa


----------



## Tri (Dec 7, 2018)

ho ho hos


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Rep Bot (Dec 7, 2018)

@Haruka Katana delivery for you


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 7, 2018)

Santa's Elf said:


> @Haruka Katana delivery for you


lol thanks secret santa, i thought you didn't exist


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 8, 2018)

Updated OP btw, don't forget your poems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2018)

Working on my poem now. Had to do some shopping so I didn't get to start yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 9, 2018)

The spirit of giving is strong. This gift is from a caring friend, beyond official SS assignments!

Avatars for @Haruka Katana


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 9, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> The spirit of giving is strong. This gift is from a caring friend, beyond official SS assignments!
> 
> Avatars for @Haruka Katana


Aw man, thanks whoever  must be one of my convo bros

I'll wear them after the event


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@MShadows delivery from Santa 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@redrum delivery from Santa 


*Spoiler*: __ 




 Merry x-mas 




Poem:

_Redrum is your name,
secret santa is my game,
this poem is lame,
Have a Merry Christmas~_


----------



## Rai (Dec 13, 2018)

Ho ho ho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 13, 2018)

Been neglecting my Secret santa duties and my poem. Forgive me 

just r/l stuff got busy. Gonna get it done


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Juan


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Indra delivery from elves!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 14, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Indra delivery from elves!


I know this vid, should have send this to my buddy too if I knew it existed before I sent mine, oh wells.


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@GoldenHeart delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Atlas delivery from elves!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

man my bad. I've been dealing with finals so haven't had much time on her


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Sixth Ranger from elves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Arcuya from elves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@poutanko from elves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 14, 2018)

woah 



Dean Ambrose said:


> man my bad. I've been dealing with finals so haven't had much time on her


Here's my present to you 

Jk good luck with your finals


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> woah
> 
> Here's my present to you
> 
> Jk good luck with your finals


Nani?!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2018)

Reminder bout the poems @Indra @Sixth Ranger


----------



## Sumu (Dec 18, 2018)

Tbh I had this finished for awhile I just forgot 

Team Lights Poem: 

Lights, bright light flashing lights Christmas light

One by one each bulb illuminates the dark lonely night

Children will be filled with joy when the radiant glow is in their sight

Just like the hope in ones heart that burn bright

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice.

@Indra may we know what poem are you work on? So we would know whats left


----------



## Indra (Dec 18, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nice.
> 
> @Indra may we know what poem are you work on? So we would know whats left


I was going for Santa since we are Team Santa. Unless that's taken


----------



## Sumu (Dec 18, 2018)

Indra said:


> I was going for Santa since we are Team Santa. Unless that's taken



I think we’re supposed to make poems for the other teams


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2018)

Indra said:


> I was going for Santa since we are Team Santa. Unless that's taken


We can't write poems for ourselves Linda 

We're suppose to write for Team Christmas Tree and Christmas Gifts. Pick one and we'll handle whats left


----------



## Indra (Dec 18, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> I think we’re supposed to make poems for the other teams





Haruka Katana said:


> We can't write poems for ourselves Linda
> 
> We're suppose to write for Team Christmas Tree and Christmas Gifts. Pick one and we'll handle whats left


 dam it!

Alright I'll pick Christmas Gifts if no one has taken it yet


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2018)

Cool, so who is up for christmas tree?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 19, 2018)

welp no one up for the task  I'll do it 

edit:
I'm done lmao 

The star shine bright, surrounded by *lights*,
*Santas* come by, *snow*flakes outside,
*Gifts* laid under, everyone gathers,
The place full of glee, that is at the *christmas tree*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder for upcoming individual tasks 
_
❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.
_
❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC: Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa in the event thread . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity❆_


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 19, 2018)

can you even make a thank you to your santa if you haven't gotten anything


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 20, 2018)

@MShadows from Santa 

_Let it respond with a sparkle of heat
This holiday is glorious in every heart,
With the soul of happiness in everyone,
So that life would become a fairy tale once!

It will embody the cherished dreams,
The most beautiful and brave hopes.
And there will be more kindness in the world
With this winter holiday!_

_Merry Christmas!_


----------



## Atlas (Dec 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Just a friendly reminder for upcoming individual tasks
> _
> ❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
> give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. Already missed most of these. /shrug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rep Bot (Dec 21, 2018)

@Juan from Santa 

_It's here again, the special time of the year
The one with Santa Claus and his red-nosed reindeer
He brings presents and wishes come true
For whatever you hope I wish gets to you
Here on the forums DB threads
And mafia games too

Merry Christmas_


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2018)

@Indra reminder: we still need your poem 

Hope you can deliver before 23 December 2018, anything after that I'll catstab you make the poem instead


----------



## Indra (Dec 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Indra reminder: we still need your poem
> 
> Hope you can deliver before 23 December 2018, anything after that I'll catstab you make the poem instead


Gonna write it today


----------



## Indra (Dec 22, 2018)

Christmas Gifts Poem
---

The most precious gift
Given long ago
Wasn't wrapped in paper
Or tied with a bow
Just simple love
Not tied to a box
Don't forget what's important
No matter the cost

--

A little spin on a poem I read when I was younger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2018)

Indra said:


> Christmas Gifts Poem
> ---
> 
> The most precious gift
> ...


so sweet 

Good job Linda. Now we've done all the tasks


----------



## Ignition (Dec 22, 2018)

Haruka the poet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2018)

Just want to drop this gem that our team has the highest viewership among others   

Thanks for the contrbution guys and happy holidays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 26, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just want to drop this gem that our team has the highest viewership among others
> 
> Thanks for the contrbution guys and happy holidays



We are team Santa.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 27, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *Ho-Ho-Holidaze 2018:*
> 
> @001 - 19
> @A. Waltz - 30
> ...


----------

